# Meklē produktu? >  vajag profilus

## Andrejs

Kur Latvijā šādus vai līdzīgus aluminija profilus tirgo?

----------


## Athlons

::  nezinu, kur tādus tirgo no plaukta, bet varbūt no AdamHall kaut kas der?...
no šitiem var pasūtīt pie pārstāvjiem...
a kam tas dzelzis paredzēts?... diezgan pabriesmīgs izskatās?  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Skaties www.lintera.lv. Tur tirgo BOSCH alumīnija profilus.

----------


## moon

tik cenas papetik ka tik no ebay nebuus leetaak tadus profilus pasuutiit  ::

----------


## GuntisK

A vot tu man dabū kaut vienu EBay pārdevēju pie kura tie profili ir ar cilvēcīgāku cenu.... Pierēķini klāt visus izdevumus, kas saistīti ar shippingu + vēl atmuitošana = tas pats kas ņemot uz vietas (vai +/- līdzīgi).

----------


## ansius

apjautājies severstaļlat vai kā viņus tur. karoč, pie viņiem biju uz vietas un klāsts tiešām bija ļoti plašs, un uz pasūtījumu atvedīs da jeb ko, tikai gan pasūtījumam arī jabūt pieklājīgam. kopš tās reizes man roka neceļas profilus ne delvē ne K-rauta pirkt, 3x dārgāk.

----------

